# Doing Betta drawings



## SyraSolaris (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi every1;

I just started using photoshop, and would like to get some practice in. 
So if you guys want me to draw your Bettas, I will try my best to get them drawn in 2-3 days. (sorry it can't be faster, I have work and classes)

Here is an example of my work that I did recently.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It's so pretty! Can you draw Lebron? He's on my Avatar. If you want a brighter picture, just look in my albums.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

could you do two of mine?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Can you do Soda?:


----------



## SyraSolaris (Jul 5, 2012)

*Finished drawing for Lebron*

This is a finished drawing for LebronTheBetta. 

this is Lebron


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Lebron looks so pretty! Thanks! This is hand-drawn right? You're a great artist!  I also like the barrel effect!


----------



## SyraSolaris (Jul 5, 2012)

no this is digitally drawn using a wacom tablet and photoshop. 

I thought bettas would be great to draw to practice on


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, they sure are!  It's fine if it's digital, it adds special affects like what you did on the barrel.


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

Could you do Rikuo for me? He is in my albums or you can base him off of my avatar drawing.


----------



## SyraSolaris (Jul 5, 2012)

@ Lebron- Lol i am still learning effects.  

The barrel.. is just a bunch of paints... with highlights. 
only effects i used was the background. 
layering really helps also.. so i can separate highlights and shadows. 
I am really glad you like it. 


@ wildflower. sure i can draw ur betta. 

You are currently 3rd in line


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

Thanks so much! I can't wait to see him!!


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Can you draw the fish in my avatar, Piccolo? She's not that dark, she's sort of teal or turquoise, and her head is a dark mossy green. Thanks!


----------



## SyraSolaris (Jul 5, 2012)

hey guys! i didn't forget the drawings... just been overwhelmed with work. 

should finish.. my next drawings in 2 days


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

can you do Honeycomb for me??!! He is in my albums 
I love your work!(hope its free)
Take your time, you can do mine last if you need to XD

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

That was my betta and I think it looks exactly or better then my pic that I sent.

Here is the pic


----------



## SyraSolaris (Jul 5, 2012)

@Shayebri

can you upload a bigger picture? 

@MyRainbowBetta

yes my work is free, but i don't always have time to draw sadly. 
so all I ask is for patience


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Okay, sure. I'll give you the same on as in my avatar, and one that isn't good but shows her color.


















Sorry for the size.. I don't know how to make them smaller....


----------



## Sprinkles55 (Jul 3, 2012)

Here's my boy Sprinkles. :-D
Take all the time you need!








also, I love your art. It's beautiful


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

SyraSolaris said:


> @Shayebri
> 
> can you upload a bigger picture?
> 
> ...


You can have as much patience as you want. Feel free to do mine in any order, last even if you want, i am definitely "not in a hurry" lol. Whenever you had time that would be great! Thanks so much!


----------



## SyraSolaris (Jul 5, 2012)

*Cjconcepcion's bettas playing hide and seek*

This drawing was actually kind of hard for me, but in the end I was able to put together Cjconcepcion's bettas playing hide and seek 

next up i am going to draw soda


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

^
-
-
-
-
That is beautiful!!


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

If you want to do Neptune you can! He's in my avatar. Thanks!!


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

That looks awesome!


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh my gosh. That is so beautiful!!! Thank you ssoooooo [email protected]@@@@!!!!


----------



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

Beautiful pictures! True works of art. I will definitely ask for one once I get a good picture for you to draw by.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

If you're not too busy, could you draw Skylar for me?  You're an amazing artist


----------

